# Introduce yourself



## Poco (May 6, 2015)

Hi everyone, 

I've been browsing this site for a while and been back and forth between forums. I've noticed that every other forum has an introduce yourself section, so im hoping to create one for expats in South Africa. 

Please feel free to post a short something about yourself. 

Here goes: I am a South African, hoping to relocate to the UK soon for love, BUT i am proudly South African and if anyone has any questions about this beautiful land, South Africa, please feel free to ask. I am a female, living and working in Cape Town.


----------



## killerkrish (Jan 18, 2015)

hi poco

my self krishna..iam frm india...applied for critical skills visa on june 30th and eagerly waiting fr the visa...once i get my visa iam planning to move to cape town..i.e campsbay area in westrem cape.. by profession iam into computer networks... system engineer/data center operations/desktop support engineer r the skilss i choosed fr my critical skills visa.. can tell me more about camps bay area?? i would like to know how secure it is, cost of living and job oppurtunities etc.. hope to heaar from u... thanks in advance.. have a super day ahead


----------



## rajeswar2015 (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

I'm Rajeswaran(B.E, MBA) from India, looking for CSV in Mechanical engineering domain with 7 years experience. I have applied for ECSA registration (april-2015) and now waiting for Interview ( date not informed). Looking for advice from similar domain friends

Thanks


----------

